# Cooking Bear



## Quercus Alba (Nov 9, 2010)

I've got some bear that we are planning on cooking for our annual wild game cook off. It's already quartered up. Does anybody have any suggestions on how to cook it. I've never cooked it before and would like it to be good, as we normally have 50-100 people come to this event. Thanks


----------



## Coastie (Nov 10, 2010)

I just took 4 bear steaks off the grill, no marinade, no spices, nothing fancy, just bear. It is delicious. Tender and about as good as eating gets. My wife makes roasts like a pot roast and they are the best eating you could ever hope to put in your mouth. Just be sure to cook it until it is done, but do not over cook it. Use the same basic recipes you would use for beef, just remember (again) it has to be cooked thouroughly.


----------



## btanner (Nov 10, 2010)

make some BBQ boil it for 3-4 hours chop it up add BBQ sauce and put it in the smoker for 2-3 hours.


----------



## vtdawg09 (Nov 10, 2010)

make sure you actually cook it bcuz under cooked bear meat, will get you so sick. The parasite that causes Trichinosis, is very common in bear meat.


----------



## quackman (Jan 15, 2011)

Bear sausage is good also!!!


----------



## vonnick52 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've always had it as BBQ made in a crockpot.  Put a can of beer, whatever spices you like, the meat and forget about it for 8-10 hours. Pull it, add your favorite bbq sauce and go with it.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 15, 2011)

The best [and _only!]_]  bear meat I ever ate was cut up like stew beef and simmered in a good gravy.Served on a "fluffy bed of rice." I guess they browned the meat first,then took it out of the skillet and made gravy,then put the meat back in and cook on low for a while.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Dang im glad yall told me bout the parasites.  Ive always just eaten bear steaks cooked to medium.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 22, 2011)

I didn't know that either - stands to reason,though.Bears are in the swine family. [Boars,sows.]


----------



## jp94 (Jan 23, 2011)

Bear burgers are great. Just use a little dales sauce and some montreal steak seaoning and let marinate for about and hour. Put them on the grill and you will have the best burgers ever. Just remember go lite on the dales unless you like a lot of salt.


----------



## Etter2 (Jan 30, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> I didn't know that either - stands to reason,though.Bears are in the swine family. [Boars,sows.]



Bears are not in the swine family.  Gender titles notwithstanding.


----------



## chicken cow (Jan 31, 2011)

Does that mean Elk are in the Cattle family...Bulls/ Cows???


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 1, 2011)

And wolves are in the bear family. [cubs] It's just a never ending circle.


----------



## luke6/22 (Feb 3, 2011)

Internal temp of 152 degrees will kill trichinosis


----------



## liloody (Feb 3, 2011)

I've cooked several ways now and all were good. One thing they all had in common, cook it slow and low. Did some very good BBQ out of the 2 bear and 12 venison shoulder shanks. Put them all in a #14 Dutch Oven with a chopped up sweet onion, a head of garlic, 1/4 cup each brown sugar, salt and pepper, 1/8 cup liquid smoke, 2 bottles of Guniess stout, 1 quart of water, 1 can tomato paste. Brought it to a simmer on the stove over medium heat and cooked it for 14 hours at 200. Took the meat out, fished out the bones, diced it up with a bisquit cutter. Let the sauce/gravey cool some and skimmed off the fat, then reduced it down by about 1/3 and added the meat back in and warmed it over. It made 12 pounds of some of the best stuff you can put in your mouth.
Tomorrow will be bear ravoli. Browned ground bear seasoned with sauteed onions, garlic, salt, pepper, fennel and fete cheese for the filling. The sauce will be carmelized onions, garlic, marsla wine, sage, oregano, a little tomato paste and a couple fresh tomatoes. With wild rice.


----------



## carp3nt3r (Feb 5, 2011)

sounds great.


----------



## smessler34 (Feb 5, 2011)

my grandaddy explaines how to cook bear.....cook it real slow on the smoker all day,rubbing it with carolina bbq sauce every hour..then when ya think its done  THROW THE BEAR MEAT IN THE TRASH AND EAT THE SMOKER! IT WILL TASTE BETTER  lol!! he was a funny old feller!!


----------

